# National Registry Resources



## Memphis EMT Student (May 9, 2014)

Rather than using books only to prepare for National Registry, I'd like to use an interactive computer program.  What are your recommendations?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 9, 2014)

Jb learning... Never used it( or any other online resource) but everyone I know swears by it.


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2014)

I keep hearing people mention Jon Puryear...

*quickly ducks for cover*


----------



## rails (May 9, 2014)

I had a very positive experience with emt-national-training.com. After using it hardcore for a few weeks, I took the NREMT and passed it with a 70 question shut-off.

JB Learning is also highly recommended by basically everyone.


----------



## Zack610 (May 9, 2014)

I used JB Learning and I passed on my first try.  Obviously I also studied the book and stuff too but it's really good since it prepares you for what kind of answers the questions look for.


----------



## Quikclot (May 11, 2014)

Oddly enough I used the EMTreview plus app. It has practice tests and review tests. Pretty decent system for $10.


----------



## CFal (May 11, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Jb learning... Never used it( or any other online resource) but everyone I know swears by it.



came with my book, worked well, I mostly used the powerpoints


----------



## gw812 (May 12, 2014)

JBLearning - great practice questions and weighting. I SWEAR at least 4 on my NREMT were verbatim from the practice tests. Once you consistently get to the 90%s schedule your test.

Had some classmates do Puryear and they liked it. We all passed.


----------

